# Clicking/ Chattering/ Crunching Noise From Cat's Mouth



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Recently Tabitha has been making a strange... clicking/ chattering noise after she eats/ when she is cleaning. She seems to be spending a long time licking and making this noise.

I have tried to take a video - hopefully you will see or hear - hard to describe without seeing the video.

Going to upload on my phone so bare with - we have a vet appointment for Tuesday but I am just wandering as it makes me so uncomfortable hearing it and I feel awful for her.

I am wondering if she has a tooth loose.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Is she usually sitting in a window when she does it? I'm wondering if it might be the normal chattering cats do when watching potential prey, like a bird, and are prevented from getting to it. Misty does this a lot when she has to stay indoors and can see a bird just outside the window.
Hope it's not something you need your vet for.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Cully said:


> Is she usually sitting in a window when she does it? I'm wondering if it might be the normal chattering cats do when watching potential prey, like a bird, and are prevented from getting to it. Misty does this a lot when she has to stay indoors and can see a bird just outside the window.
> Hope it's not something you need your vet for.


No it isn't that - I know exactly what you mean and sadly it isn't that.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That's a pity, it would have been a nice simple harmless explanation. 
I know it's worrying when you feel so helpless, but at least you have a vet appt booked. Any chance they could bring it forward for you?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little-moomin said:


> Recently Tabitha has been making a strange... clicking/ chattering noise after she eats/ when she is cleaning. She seems to be spending a long time licking and making this noise.
> 
> I have tried to take a video - hopefully you will see or hear - hard to describe without seeing the video.
> 
> ...


It seems to be more of an irritating thing rather than painful. I'm wondering if she has got a loose Tooth and getting food trapped. I don't suppose you managed to get a good look in her mouth?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tooth grinding can be a sign of nausea. However chattering is a sign of resorptive lesions (FORL), which is extremely painful. They won't show it is painful, but it is. I had a cat prone to those, he had very few teeth left by the time he left me for Angelhood. 

Edit, I was unable to hear the video, but the chattering is easy to see. I'm glad you are getting her in.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Will try and move appointment forward but not sure we will be able to do. Her sister is also booked in on Tuesday.

I did try and look and she wouldn't let me. Front two teeth seemed fine!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor Tabitha, she hasn't eaten much tonight and she seems very annoyed with this chattering. vet tomorrow. Also for Inka


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

So glad we have a vet visit today  Woken up to Tabitha limping pretty badly.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Aw... sorry to hear she’s feeling poorly. Hope your vet visit today goes smoothly and they can get to the bottom of it. 

Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck with Tabitha today hun! Update when you get back. xxx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor Tabitha. It was difficult for vet to see inside her mouth as she was clamping it closed but the vet did see one of her back teeth where the gum has receded and her root was exposed. Couldn't see otherwise but could be same thing.

She has been given a pain relief injection (vet thinks she has sprained her foot) and is booked in on Friday for a tooth extraction - not sure how big this will be as she didn't them examine but could be a full mouth of teeth out in worst case 

Inka is still at vets to be groomed and have her bloods done, hopefully without sedation but she is on the list if needed. We collect her later.

Poor babies!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m glad Tabitha has been given pain relief! Hope for the best with the extractions but better out than in if they are going to cause her pain and discomfort. Hope she feels better soon hun. xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Don't worry if a lot of teeth need to come out as cats do very well with no teeth, and she will feel so much better if they have been causing her a lot of pain.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Just to echo what Cully said. My lad had extensive extractions (14 in 1 go) and he has gone from strength to strength since. She will feel so much better with them gone x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Tabitha's tooth seems to have got worse. She keeps sort of trying to brush her mouth with her paw. Her tongue is now also sticking out and she barely touched her dinner - even though we got a special food from the vets which we mixed into a soft paste.

Inka's blood results showed a slightly over active thyroid and raised liver enzymes so she is having more extensive blood tests. 

Poor girls


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Tabitha isn't really eating (she wants to) but when she tries she ends up with drool and her tooth causing her issues. We rang the vet who have allowed us to give her one dose of Metacam on an empty stomach as ultimately we want her out of pain. Hopefully she will then be able to eat a little.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little-moomin said:


> Tabitha's tooth seems to have got worse. She keeps sort of trying to brush her mouth with her paw. Her tongue is now also sticking out and she barely touched her dinner - even though we got a special food from the vets which we mixed into a soft paste.
> 
> Inka's blood results showed a slightly over active thyroid and raised liver enzymes so she is having more extensive blood tests.
> 
> Poor girls


Oh gosh! so both of them unwell! What a nightmare! Is it Friday Tabitha does back tothe vet?


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

There are some broth type foods available. Could you try that, or else just boil some chicken and give her the stock from that? At least she'll be getting some hydration and nutrients in? Poor girl. Is there no way they can get her in earlier?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep - this Friday is the appointment.

We tried offering her mackerel, tuna, hills restorative, her normal, thrive chicken.. she tries all and wants to eat but she just eats about one or two bites then leaves it. She is drinking though. 

Good idea about the chicken!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Little-moomin said:


> Yep - this Friday is the appointment.
> 
> We tried offering her mackerel, tuna, hills restorative, her normal, thrive chicken.. she tries all and wants to eat but she just eats about one or two bites then leaves it. She is drinking though.
> 
> Good idea about the chicken!


Please cal the vet. If she has no nourishment for the next 3 days she will be in no shape for dental surgery on Friday. In fact she is already at risk now, having not eaten for at least 24 hours? They need to move this up if she is in so much pain she can't eat. Or give her a better pain med. Buprenorphine every 8 hours would probably enable her to get at least some food into her.

And think how much she must be suffering.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

We called the vet this morning who said to give her metacam today regardless of not eating. She said if she is drinking, and eating just a tiny bit she should be okay. We will call tomorrow regardless as we don't want to give her metacam two days in a row on empty stomach. Am boiling chicken now for her.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Tabitha ate a chicken breast!!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Well done Tabitha x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh that’s so good to hear! Well done! xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Any news @Little-moomin ?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor Tabby had 8 teeth removed  But must feel so better


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

She really must. How is she eating now? My Tommy came home from extraction and immediately polished off 2 pouches of food! X


----------

